# Gryff - Two Weeks Later



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

He's finally starting to look like himself again. Here is the progression from the past three weeks. I'm glad he'll look normal when he goes for his CGC next week.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Wow, his head starts to match his body now, LOL.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Awww! Good luck on the CGC as well  Did you trim his ears or were they just blown to look so much bigger?


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

WOW...that boy knows how to grow hair. Look at his feet and legs. I'm amazed he is growing out so fast. He is beginning to look like his old self again!!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

His hair is growing super fast! That is wonderful! What a cutie.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

He looks so cute. Good luck on the CGC. I didn't know you and Gryff were working on that.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

The place where I take him for obedience offers the CGC and Therapy Dog testing all in one. Our class today was cancelled due to some storm damage. Unfortunately, we won't be able to go to the make up class next Wednesday. The test is next Thursday. I guess we will just have to do our best!

As for his ears, the groomer was able to leave them pretty much the same. They are a bit trimmed up though.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Wow! What a difference two weeks makes. Gryff looks much better now. He looks so shiny and soft!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Wow, his hair is really growing fast!!! Good luck with CGC.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Gryff looks great!! I bet he is so so soft!!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Gryff is such a cutie!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Ah yes. I'd guess that the 3 week look is what you were probably going for, right? Gryff looks great!


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Oh Ivy, Gryff grew out nicely. I knew he would! Suzy


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Gryff is a cutie!! I like watching them grow out and get cuter and cuter each week. It's like they are a puppy all over again.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I'll keep posting. I'll show you him again next Wednesday.


----------

